# How healthy is your wild game?



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I came across this earlier today. I always heard that wild game was healthier than domestic animals. But man...look at the cholesterol on a wild mallard!! Anyways thought this was interesting, check it out.

http://www.gunnersden.com/index.htm.hunting-game-nutrition-value.html


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

My wild game was really healthy.........right up to the time I shot it.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Duck was never meant to be consumed by anything with taste buds! -)O(-


Loke said:


> My wild game was really healthy.........right up to the time I shot it.


 -_O-


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Does it say whether or not the skin was removed from said mallard before they did their analysis, or was the study done on a standard piece of breast meat? I imagine with skin on it is really high in cholesterol and saturated fat. 

Also, I think most people consider wild game as healthier because it is all natural, where a lot of meat from the grocery store came from cattle or pigs that were fed steroids and growth hormones. 

I just eat what I like and enjoy it!


----------

